# The loudest 8" for .5 cuft



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I have built a custom enclosure for my Jeep following another person's design. Only thing is an 8 is the largest sub that will fit.

Some pics to explain:




























Then add a trim like so










So I built one today to try, the volume is roughly .5 cuft

Only problem is I am not sure a single 8" sealed will be enough output for me. The vented microsub was fine, but Im missing the venting efficiency because its a sealed enclosure. I like low bass. I listen to hiphop 75% of the time.

I considered a kicker L7 just to get the extra cone area but there is not enough room for a 7.5" square cutout. I know this is not considered a Sq sub but in my experience, from 62hz and below, subs sound pretty damn similar.

So I want output. It will be getting 350-400 watts

These are the subs I am considering

-Alpine type r forum boner 8"
-JBL GTO
-Arc Audio 8"
-Morel Ultimo 8" (lil too costly imo unless they have a sc version)
-ID 8"
-TC EPIC
-SS RL-i

What would you go with and why? Any other suggestions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Vent it then, .5 should be enough for 8" vented.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I was considering that but an external port is hard to keep stealth as the panel is close to the wheel well. I would need to fit a 2" port 12" long somehow behind the panel.

It has to be sealed to follow this design


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

8W3v3-4 Lists rec. ported enclosure of .35cft, although it tops out at 250 watts. And with a low sensitivity, might not be the best option.
8W3v3-4 - Car Audio - Subwoofer Drivers - W3v3 - JL Audio

The JBL looks like a decent option, givin the high sensitivity, power handling and the price. And at .5cft it will play alittle lower with increased sensitivity.
Might be a good idea to keep a spare on the shelf, thou, just in case you get a little too saucy.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I will be trying the 8w3 from my microsub tomorrow in it.

Just wondering how low of a fs should I be aiming for here. The tc is like 28 and the gto is 30 while the w3 is 35 and I believe the type r is 38. 

A low q or high q?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Do you believe the jbl would be a better choice than the tc epic? 

Is there something about the TC that would make it a worse choice than a gto or typr r?


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

R-type is listed at 38.
Alpine SWR-823D Type-R 8" subwoofer with dual 2-ohm voice coils at Crutchfield.com

The TC looks good, and will probably work well, as long as you have at least 6.5 inches of mounting depth to play with. (It lists 6.06, but with the pole vent I'd give it as much as possible. Maybe a CDL tile behind it.) Power handling is there, excursion is definitly there, and it looks like .5cft is the norm, sealed. If you've got the cash to throw around, I'd be intrested to hear your impressions on it.
Link to TC http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=293-657

The only drawback, to the TC, that I can see, is the lower sensitivity. Which is of coarse offset by the increased power handling and excursion capability.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd take the Epic over the others for it's high excursion capability. Afterall, isn't Xmax a big consideration for sealed enclosures & filling in the low end?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Also now considering the dayton hf 8".

I think the tc epic may be on the top of my list

Enclosure depth is 6.25", good enough for the venting


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I would just pick the highest xmech 8". There is a nutty one in the Klippel section, or a JL W7. The Type R and Epic are ok too.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The depth on the epic is actually 5.38"

http://www.parts-express.com/docs/m...fer-tc-sounds-epic-8-dvc-subwoofer-manual.pdf

PE makes mistakes


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> I would just pick the highest xmech 8". There is a nutty one in the Klippel section, or a JL W7. The Type R and Epic are ok too.


What sub is the nutty one? I dont fully grasp klippel measurements. WHat would you use in my situation to be frank?

BTW, I cant fit the 8w7 and it requires a .85 enclosure.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> The depth on the epic is actually 5.38"
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/docs/m...fer-tc-sounds-epic-8-dvc-subwoofer-manual.pdf
> 
> PE makes mistakes


I stand corrected. I thought it said mounting depth, but it is actually the total depth. 5.38+.68=6.06, so you're good to go!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> What sub is the nutty one? I dont fully grasp klippel measurements. WHat would you use in my situation to be frank?
> 
> BTW, I cant fit the 8w7 and it requires a .85 enclosure.


Well, in this case it's probably more important to get enough output than to make it linear since the sub is so tiny. Basically, whatever option helps you displace more air, that's why I was saying large xmech drivers would work best. 400w is generally enough to get any 8" to xmech. 

This is the nutty one:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/122971-sundown-sa-8-v-2-klippel.html


Xmech:

*Epic 8 32.7mm
Sundown ?
JL 8W7 28.5mm
Alpine Type R 26mm *

Go with the Epic if it fits. It seems to out-displace even the W7.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Well, in this case it's probably more important to get enough output than to make it linear since the sub is so tiny. Basically, whatever option helps you displace more air, that's why I was saying large xmech drivers would work best. 400w is generally enough to get any 8" to xmech.
> 
> This is the nutty one:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/klippel-reviews-driver-specs/122971-sundown-sa-8-v-2-klippel.html
> ...



Cool thanks, looks like the sundown wouldnt work as its not for sealed enclosures. 

The Epic seems to be top contender unless convinced otherwise. Ill be updating my KISS build thread. Hoping the 350 watts or so bridged from the x4r will be enough to drive it. They say "it comes alive with 600 watts or so" in the PE description.

Worse comes to worse Ill get another amp like an aura 2300 and be active using the x4r on my comps.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't count out a few others sa8, skar8, American bass, DC lvl3. They will either come close or out perform the w7. These will easliy get louder than most of the subs on your list. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

duro78 said:


> Don't count out a few others sa8, skar8, American bass, DC lvl3. They will either come close or out perform the w7. These will easliy get louder than most of the subs on your list.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Where can I check out the above subs aside from SA and SKAR (where did they come from)?

(and remember I am limited on depth and internal volume)

On my list, as it is, what would you suggest?

The fs on the skar 8" is 45.2 hz. Isnt that very high


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Soundsolutionsaudio.com has the skars, DC and sa's. The American bass hds are an awesome sub. Sorry I mixed the part about the depth but these are worth looking at. A lot of times this site looks over quite a few drivers because they're used in the spl market but they're quite musical. Sorry using my phone so pasting links is kind of hard.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

While your on that site checkout the Mach 5s also they were quite popular a few years back. Also the orphan 8s not sure they're still available bought can be found used. Not sure of the depth on any of these just throwing some suggestions out there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

duro78 said:


> Soundsolutionsaudio.com has the skars, DC and sa's. The American bass hds are an awesome sub. Sorry I mixed the part about the depth but these are worth looking at. A lot of times this site looks over quite a few drivers because they're used in the spl market but they're quite musical. Sorry using my phone so pasting links is kind of hard.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No problem, I appreciate the help as Ive never used 8"s so I dont know whats out there other than my list.

DC nor american bass make an 8"

The Skar needs about a foot sealed

The SA 8" seems promising but the new version is too deep. Previous version is still available but it also has a high fs in the mid 40s and very inefficient, but is this something I should even be considering? 

The orphan is still available just too deep


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

DC came out with an 8 a while ago lvl 2. The American bass 8 is the xd. Not HD like I mentioned. The ab was very popular and is very easy on the wallet at $90 a pop. Never ran 8s either but I'm looking forward to it one day. Those ab xds are a little monsters, if they can fit there definitely worth looking at. A lot of good reviews.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a couple BINB ID8s layin around if interested


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

duro78 said:


> DC came out with an 8 a while ago lvl 2. The American bass 8 is the xd. Not HD like I mentioned. The ab was very popular and is very easy on the wallet at $90 a pop. Never ran 8s either but I'm looking forward to it one day. Those ab xds are a little monsters, if they can fit there definitely worth looking at. A lot of good reviews.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk



I cant find them for sale anywhere or on the website.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> I have a couple BINB ID8s layin around if interested


Thanks, But Im thinking the TC sounds might be the way to go. Then Alpine, then ID/arc. Im going to try out the enclosure soon with the 8w3 from my microsub, just still feeling out the IDQ which sounds very much like the IDv3 10 I had for a while with a bit more output.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> I cant find them for sale anywhere or on the website.


You have to exactly email rusty on they're site for quotes its a bit of a pita but from what I hear well worth it. I saw of few on YouTube shaking the hell out of a car like they were twelves.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey bro definitely checkout those ab xd's just watched a few reviews and watched some video. Theyre very impressive. Tried finding the mounting depth on they're site but no luck maybe with some more research you can find it. After looking this stuff now I'm considering running some 8's lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

If your open to other than an 8", how about a 6.5" ? I was using 8s for a lot of set ups, but I built a new set up for my truck. The inclosure came out to .453^3ft with a 2" round 9.25" long port, gave me a 128 dB spl, at 42Hz. My trucks res. freq. is 42. The enclosure is tuned to 40Hz. I used a single DD SW6.5, and it does what I wanted. just my $0.02

good luck.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

jhmeg2 said:


> If your open to other than an 8", how about a 6.5" ? I was using 8s for a lot of set ups, but I built a new set up for my truck. The inclosure came out to .453^3ft with a 2" round 9.25" long port, gave me a 128 dB spl, at 42Hz. My trucks res. freq. is 42. The enclosure is tuned to 40Hz. I used a single DD SW6.5, and it does what I wanted. just my $0.02
> 
> good luck.


Id love to be able to port it but as you can see in the first post, I have no space. I also prefer my tuning from 28-35. Im stuck with a sealed 8 and I strongly believe that nothing can compensate for cone area.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

you can get a lot more airspace out of that area. then if you wanna do ported even, you could do external port and hide it behind the trim. do it in fiberglass, I bet you could get a ported 8 in there, or even a ten.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Not without major mods to the stock appearance. Otherwise Id fiberglass a 12 or 15. Im keeping it stealth. There really isnt much space here, I am considering how I would rout a 2" port but I will probably stick with sealed.


----------



## Ray21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Since that's the case just go with whatever sub has the most xmax.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ray21 said:


> Since that's the case just go with whatever sub has the most xmax.


Thats my plan and so far the epic is winning. However I just did some modeling in winisd and the epic wants a .085 cuft. for .707

at .5 the epics qtc is .39 critically dampened

Here's all the subs in win isd










The SPL graph










As you can see, the jbl (red) seems to be the standout and the epic seems to perform the worst. The typicals (8w3, type r, arc) preform similar. I wondering if modeling is relevant here as I have heard around .43 cuft was recommended on the TC forum.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Thats my plan and so far the epic is winning. However I just did some modeling in winisd and the epic wants a .085 cuft. for .707
> 
> at .5 the epics qtc is .39 critically dampened
> 
> ...


This sub is going to spend almost no time at 1w. As soon as you give it power the Q will go up. It's a tiny sub undergoing a lot of excursion to keep up with it's duties. The Q will be much higher under average power use. 

The number one concern with a build like this is output. If the stats are true the Epic has the most excursion. The JL W7 has the most SD I bet, it's got a trick mounting design. Low Q is great if you will give it lots of power and ask it to move a lot. A bigger box will also allow you greater efficiency, require less power and therefore result in lower power compression.


You may also like to look at the excursion plot at your amp's continuous rated power. It matters very little what the transfer and SPL is at 1w if you have more. High output, linear subs are inefficient by design. Model them with the actual power you have and notice they don't exceed xmech as quick as the ones that do well on 1w. At higher wattage they will suprass the efficient low output designs, especially at low frequencies.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> This sub is going to spend almost no time at 1w. As soon as you give it power the Q will go up. It's a tiny sub undergoing a lot of excursion to keep up with it's duties. The Q will be much higher under average power use.
> 
> The number one concern with a build like this is output. If the stats are true the Epic has the most excursion. The JL W7 has the most SD I bet, it's got a trick mounting design. Low Q is great if you will give it lots of power and ask it to move a lot. A bigger box will also allow you greater efficiency, require less power and therefore result in lower power compression.
> 
> ...


Is there a way to do this (see xmech) in my version of win isd? Otherwise, what program do you suggest if not? 

I did revisit with 350 rms and the Jbl's and epic's response changed slightly


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Get the Pro version, it will have excursion. The SPL you see for these 8s is far from being attainable with some of them.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> Is there a way to do this (see xmech) in my version of win isd? Otherwise, what program do you suggest if not?
> 
> I did revisit with 350 rms and the Jbl's and epic's response changed slightly


Whatever driver with increased excursion that you choose, you might want to confirm that you have sufficient space in FRONT of the driver (i.e. between the driver and the grille) to ensure that the cone doesn't hit the grille on high excursion.

BTW - Tang-Band had an 8x12" oval subwoofer driver that may have been perfect for your install. Unfortunately it's no longer listed on the Parts Express website.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Brian Steele said:


> Whatever driver with increased excursion that you choose, you might want to confirm that you have sufficient space in FRONT of the driver (i.e. between the driver and the grille) to ensure that the cone doesn't hit the grille on high excursion.
> 
> BTW - Tang-Band had an 8x12" oval subwoofer driver that may have been perfect for your install. Unfortunately it's no longer listed on the Parts Express website.


Yeah I am considering that. I will either cut the plastic or countersink it to a mdf ring inside the enclosure (Id clamp itand glue or maybe put come compression staples in it) which would reduce some internal volume which is fine.

Or I may allow the sub to be visible and put a grill on it and allow it to be part of the finish fascia.

I considered the boston oval and tb (still available on ebay) but neither cutout fits unfortunately and the tb requires a 1 cuft enclosure.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> I considered the boston oval and tb (still available on ebay) but neither cutout fits unfortunately and the tb requires a 1 cuft enclosure.


How about two of the long-throw TB 6.5" drivers (see Parts Express 

From the looks of it, I think you can get quite a bigger box in there as well, if you resort to using fiberglass and build the sub out a bit (which means that you'll no longer be able to use the factory grill, but it sounds like you were prepared to do without it anyway).


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Brian Steele said:


> How about two of the long-throw TB 6.5" drivers (see Parts Express
> 
> From the looks of it, I think you can get quite a bigger box in there as well, if you resort to using fiberglass and build the sub out a bit (which means that you'll no longer be able to use the factory grill, but it sounds like you were prepared to do without it anyway).


I really cant fiberglass well but if this doesnt work out, Ill consider getting it done by Don as hes local. 

There really is not much room to get more space for a larger enclosure. I tried to fit it wide enough for a 10, but I could not fit the outer diameter anywhere. The only way to not use an 8" is fiberglass and get into crevices.

I have the bare enclosure in my car now with a 8w3 and I think if I can get a litttle more low end output Id be content. Its not bad at all, just a little less output than usual and it doesnt hit the lows with authority due to being a 8" and I have never used subs smaller than 10"


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Now that we're thinking unconventional shapes a Tympany LAT is what you need. The 700 model is the equivalent of a 12" sub.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Now that we're thinking unconventional shapes a Tympany LAT is what you need. The 700 model is the equivalent of a 12" sub.


But will it fit in the enclosure?? This sounds promising. I have no idea how to work with LATs though was always intrigued.

Back to the week grind for now, anyone with info on lats or 8"s, do add on.

..I may be able to use the boston oval PR in a design maybe...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

The enclosure will be a rectangular shape, it will make good use of the opening. You can countersink the LAT to make better use of the depth. The 500 is only 6" deep total, the 700 is less than 8" total.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

How about SEA Prestige??? 

http://solen.ca/pdf/seas/cd22rn4x.pdf


$116 on SOLEN.CA

http://solen.ca/pdf/seas/l26rfxp.pdf

$182 on SOLEN.CA


----------



## Audiophyle (Aug 8, 2009)

I have an Audiopulse branded Epic 8", and it never disappoints.
I also have an Orphan 8", and it too is a bad-ass little sub.

If you can make it work, I'd strongly recommend the Epic. Compared the the rest of your options, I wouldnt give them a second thought.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Ultimateherts said:


> How about SEA Prestige???
> 
> http://solen.ca/pdf/seas/cd22rn4x.pdf
> 
> ...


At only 14mm of stroke it's going to be very frail for sub duty. I've used the 10" for midbass and I've unwinded the coil on one. So either thermally or mechanically they would be insufficient. 

I can ship a mint 10" Prestige to you for $50 but I don't recommend it.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

cvjoint said:


> The enclosure will be a rectangular shape, it will make good use of the opening. You can countersink the LAT to make better use of the depth. The 500 is only 6" deep total, the 700 is less than 8" total.


Won't work with the available enclosure space he has available... 
Don't they (LAT) need a lot of enclosure volume??? 

Out of everything mentioned, I'd go Epic too... 
Now, I know the FS might look a bit high but reading up on the Ultimo (10 & 12), I wouldn't discard the Ultimo 8 from your list... 

Kelvin


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, the Q will be a bit high but that's not too critical. He can EQ. to taste. It's going to be tough to move enough air with an 8", first things first. I'd rather displace 2.5 times more air than to get a flatter transfer function out of the box. Besides, the Lat's have a lower FS too.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

dont know if it has been mentioned. but the DD 2508 is viable idea too. lots of power handling and xmax.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Only problem is I am not sure a single 8" sealed will be enough output for me. The vented microsub was fine, but Im missing the venting efficiency because its a sealed enclosure. I like low bass. I listen to hiphop 75% of the time.
> 
> I considered a kicker L7 just to get the extra cone area but there is not enough room for a 7.5" square cutout. I know this is not considered a Sq sub but in my experience, from 62hz and below, subs sound pretty damn similar.
> 
> ...


As cvjoint noted, the choice of loudest sub is simple. It will be the one with the most excursion.

Hoffman's Iron Law dictates this. You can spend $10,000 on a sub or $20 on a sub, and if the bandwidth and the box size is the same, the one with more excursion wins. Ignore any marketing material that claims anything different (and manufacturers lie on spec sheets all the time.)



But...

There are half a dozen 'tricks' you can use to make it louder.

Just off the top of my head:


Bandwidth and efficiency are tied together. *So the easiest way to make it play louder is to choose a box that doesn't go as deep.*
If you have a lot of power to use, take a look at the voice coil diameter of the subs you're considering. Larger voice coils generally heat up less, which means you can go louder (assuming you have xmax.)
You can lose a lot of efficiency if the walls aren't stiff. Whenever I make ultra-small enclosures I usually make them out of composites so that I can 'get away with' thinner walls.
Have you considered putting the sub in the center of the vehicle? Over the past couple years I've written a few threads on cabin gain, and I'm convinced that a big part of it is due to standing waves. If I'm correct, then the location in the car with the highest gain is close to the center. This is easy to test out yourself - just take a sub, put it in the car, and listen to it in the trunk and in the center of the car. If it 'hits' harder in the center, then you might consider finding a way to put it there. The difference isn't subtle; I've heard 6" subs which were overpowering when placed under the seats.

The reason that this happens is that it creates a symmetrical standing wave off the front and the back of the car, and standing waves can boost the bass by about 6dB at certain frequencies. This is equivalent to going from a 6" woofer to a 10" woofer, everything else being equal.

Of course, the easiest way to cheat Hoffman's Iron Law is to just go infinite baffle.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Just off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> Bandwidth and efficiency are tied together. *So the easiest way to make it play louder is to choose a box that doesn't go as deep.*
> ...



Thank for the response. Originally I had it mounted under the passenger seat in a vented 8" jl microsub.

I talk about my experience in this thread

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mparisons/127120-jls-new-microbox-review.html

It seemed to lack cabin gain but the main problem was my girlfriend being very uncomfortable whenever the sub hit. So under the seat was a problem. I brought the enclosure to the trunk and it made a huge difference, cabin gain was back. It also sounded good resting on the back seat but I cant have that.

As far as "build a box that doesnt go as deep" is hard to do when the recommended (.7 qtc) enclosure is less than .1cuft (epic as it has the most xmax).

Also, if helpful, this is the diagram of the enclosure.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

minbari said:


> dont know if it has been mentioned. but the DD 2508 is viable idea too. lots of power handling and xmax.


But vented only


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> But vented only


Not necessarily. I heard a Civic with a pair of these sealed in the trunk of his car. Pretty impressive for some 8's.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

fish said:


> Not necessarily. I heard a Civic with a pair of these sealed in the trunk of his car. Pretty impressive for some 8's.


According to DD, they do not recommend sealed.

Just ordered the epic. PE tech was not very helpful regarding enclosure size or any knowledge on this sub. They just modeled it in bassbox and said "Put it in .15 cuft"


----------



## mr sideways (Nov 9, 2011)

i have a CDT QES-820 in a 0.4cft box and is is a great little sub. 
i give 870w from a DLS A6 and it loves it!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

mr sideways said:


> i have a CDT QES-820 in a 0.4cft box and is is a great little sub.
> i give 870w from a DLS A6 and it loves it!


Was looking at those too. costly however, less than morel but still.

If I can port it somehow, I will probably return the epic and go with a type r.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

What about the TB 8X12" sub???


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ultimateherts said:


> What about the TB 8X12" sub???


It wont fit. I cant even fit a L7 which is a 7.5" square cutout. Here is a picture of the enclosure with a 8w3 in it so you can see how limited I really am. Ive been driving around with it to see if the output is sufficient, Its not that bad I just would like a tad more output and it to play lower.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> According to DD, they do not recommend sealed.
> 
> Just ordered the epic. PE tech was not very helpful regarding enclosure size or any knowledge on this sub. They just modeled it in bassbox and said "Put it in .15 cuft"


Did he specify why you need a box this small? 0.15cuft... 
I'd just go as big as you can fit and cut with your EQ where it needs it. 

Kelvin


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

subwoofery said:


> Did he specify why you need a box this small? 0.15cuft...
> I'd just go as big as you can fit and cut with your EQ where it needs it.
> 
> Kelvin


He was just going on what bassbox recommended. Winisd suggested just under .1 cuft. Also thought the sub was "extreme". Wasnt very familair with car audio and said that there is "too loud".

I also cant find info on displacement anywhere so I emailed Thilo of TC. 

My enclosure is .47 and Im going to just install the epic. Break it in for a bit and touch up the peq on the amp see if I can get it to sound how I want. With displacement, Im assuming the box will be about roughly .35cuft. I can always lessen the enclosure volume but the Epic has shipped and I will keep you all posted.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful sub. Heavy and well built. Hope it will have enough output


----------



## ric (Jan 30, 2009)

for me, if loud is primary concern, sundown SA8 specially the new V2's.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

ric said:


> for me, if loud is primary concern, sundown SA8 specially the new V2's.


They (v2s) need a PR or very long port. N/A

The previous sa version have less xmax than the epic.

I want this to work but a week with a single 8" w3, I know I need to eventually upgrade. since this sub has 3 times the xmech of the w3, if there isnt much more output Im going to FG a 10 or 12

Install tomorrow


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

looks sexy


----------



## ric (Jan 30, 2009)

tyroneshoes said:


> They (v2s) need a PR or very long port. N/A
> 
> The previous sa version have less xmax than the epic.
> 
> ...


the SA8 v1 though may have less xmax i think would still be louder than the epic though epic would sound better.

with your space limitations, the FG for a 12 would be best if you can cut out some of the metal parts and use a slim 12" like the polk MM 12". as per its suggested box for sealed it only need .88 cubes

Polk Audio - Car & Marine Audio Speakers

good luck.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Long day




























Fully content. The epic sounds fantastic and plays lower than many 12s. The 8w3 was no where near the level of output or smoothness of the epic. This sub's low fs makes it not sound like an 8 at all while the 8w3 sounded like an 8.

Its not flex your roof bass but it fill the low end to spare and sounds fantastic doing it. Exceeded all my expectations. I was actually pretty sure I would be disappointed. The Epic sounds so good. It will sound better when it breaks in too.

Now to make a grill


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> Long day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know you like it  

I had my 2 in a 0.8cuft box and found it to be slightly (very slightly) missing on the very very low end... Felt they would feel right at home @ 0.45cuft each (where you have it ). 

Wanted you to hear it first in your current 0.47cuft before me commenting on how small 0.15cuft is IMO... 

Good job fitting your box too 

Kelvin


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

HOORAY! I was waiting to hear your impressions of it, and was hoping it would turnout well. (I was so going to call dibbs on it if you were underwhelmed)
This will be the next sub going into my car, and possibly another for my sisters Trailblazer. Box looks great, and really looks like it's found a home.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm happy to see the TC has worked out for you. Seems like an awesome little sub. 
I've got 2 Alpine SWR-843Ds to try out. Gonna try 3 enclosures:
1. One sub in a tapped horn (thank you Patrick Bateman)
2. 2 Sealed
3. 2 ported
You have me intrigued by the TC sub. Maybe I'll try it out eventually!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

jonnyanalog said:


> I'm happy to see the TC has worked out for you. Seems like an awesome little sub.
> I've got 2 Alpine SWR-843Ds to try out. Gonna try 3 enclosures:
> 1. One sub in a tapped horn (thank you Patrick Bateman)
> 2. 2 Sealed
> ...


Both woofers are good, but I'd tip my hat to the Alpine. Build quality is better and the Alpine has shorting rings IIRC.

I started a sub box with the TC, but lost enthusiasm for finishing it after I got the Alpine.

Then again, they're both sitting in my garage so I really need to get off my ass and finish one or the other


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Both woofers are good, but I'd tip my hat to the Alpine. Build quality is better and the Alpine has shorting rings IIRC.
> 
> I started a sub box with the TC, but lost enthusiasm for finishing it after I got the Alpine.
> 
> Then again, they're both sitting in my garage so I really need to get off my ass and finish one or the other


FYI, the Epic always had shorting rings: TC Sounds My Audiopulse has it too. 
They call it differently though... 

Kelvin


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Both woofers are good, but I'd tip my hat to the Alpine. Build quality is better and the Alpine has shorting rings IIRC.
> 
> I started a sub box with the TC, but lost enthusiasm for finishing it after I got the Alpine.
> 
> Then again, they're both sitting in my garage so I really need to get off my ass and finish one or the other


The build quality on the epic is phenomenal. 

I chose the epic for two reason: excursion and fs. It has more excursion than the type r and a lower fs. Its also a very low distortion sub with two faraday rings. 

Im sure the alpine is great, but the epic was better suited for my setup. If i was porting, Id use the alpine because the epic requires a tiny box and huge port.

I spent about 4 hours in the car today and the sub hits the low notes so nicely and effortlessly yet its dead quiet and moving around like crazy when I pop the trunk. I do not need any more bass.


----------



## Cooluser23 (Dec 23, 2009)

tyroneshoes said:


> BTW, I cant fit the 8w7 and it requires a .85 enclosure.


I have the same problem for my install, and I really want a w7.
Pontiac Fiero Unfortunately I only have .35 cu/ft there. Thinking of somehow making more room and double the size available. Maybe making it stick out a bit, or doing a fiberglass enclosure to maximize available space is an option for you?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Cooluser23 said:


> I have the same problem for my install, and I really want a w7.
> Pontiac Fiero Unfortunately I only have .35 cu/ft there. Thinking of somehow making more room and double the size available. Maybe making it stick out a bit, or doing a fiberglass enclosure to maximize available space is an option for you?


You should just get the epic too then. I wont find an 8 I like more, no need.

The epic has more excursion than the w7 (but a little less cone area) its a wash.


----------

